# X-Trail Technical Service Bulletins



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

I have searched but there appears to be very little info regarding X-Trail technical service bulletins. Even Nissan's own website only lists these 3:

XTrail (T30) 05-06

1. The rear hatch rust stains (no doubt due to chrome wear on the paint)
2. The rattle from the instrument panel


Anyone else find any more TSBs?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Not on Nissan sites. Seems Nissan only want to publicly mention cosmetic problems and charge a fee for giving the details. Most important ones were about problems with the timing chain in 2002/2003 and reprograming the ECU on diesels in 2005 and 2006.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. I suppose I should be glad - no news is good news.....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think you guys in Canada had any recalls for your xtrails, therefore I won't bother showing you the recalls we had in Australia, as they may not apply.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

In order to view the full TSB as an Adobe .pdf document, you'll need to have a current online viewing subscription. Purchase Viewing Subscription. What the hell? Is there a way to pull the info from that link?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

If the details are only of the three TSBs listed, $2500 a year sounds just a little pricey to be told why there may be a rattle from the dash or why the rear hatch handle can cause rust.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

AND, this information should be free anyway and part of their customer support scheme, not money making scheme. Bloody rip off!!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I think they're trying to tell us something. Or maybe that should be trying not to tell us anything.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

So just what is a TSB anyway? Is it akin to a recall or is it more for the dealers to help them diagnose and fix commonly occuring "issues"? Most importantly, who pays? I don't understand this.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Rockford,

TSB = Technical Service Bulletin.
It is not a recall, perhaps it is the first step in establishing what could become a recall depending how often the TSB is used.

Your definition is correct: it is an instruction on how to diagnose and fix a commonly occurring issue.

Who pays it? It depends on what part it is; I have seen TSB's on brakes = client pays.
I have seen a TSB on fuel pump strainer = Nissan pays.

Perhaps others may have more to add on this...


----------

